# Canyon Grand Canyon Diebstahl Dringend Fotos Gesucht



## Bimmel (10. November 2003)

HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mir wurde mein 01er canyon grand canyon gestohlen, leider hatte ich die rahmennummer net abgeschriebn und canyon kann die nummer leider net nachvollziehen. und da leider auch keine fotos von dem bike habe, bitte ich EUCH mir gutes fotos zu schicken. BITTE!


P.S.: ich sehe den dieb oft mit dem rad in meiner heimatstadt, leider hat die polizei net genung movitavion dem PENNEr auf die finger zu hauen.nun könnte ich ihm ja das bike zurückklauen, aber ich will ihn die macht der justiz spühren lassen.

MFG THX

BIMMEL
[email protected]


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2003)

Wenn du die Rechnung von deinem Bike hast, dann geht doch mal zur Polizei und erklär denen das.. Klingt zwar doof, aber wär schon mal nen Beweis, dasses dein Bike is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (11. November 2003)

yo,

hab ja ne rechnung und die hab ich der polizei schon gezeigt, aber wie´s scheint der der dieb auch eine gefälschte rechnung vorgelegt und ich hab so das gefühl, dass die polizei sich nicht richtig dahinter klemmt ,die rechnung zu überprüfen...
Bin gerade dabei einen brief an die polizei zu schreiben in der ich eine  gegenüberstellung fordere, mal gucken was es bringt....


----------



## yeti-jens (11. November 2003)

...eines meiner Räder geklaut würde und der Dieb damit noch vor meiner Nase rumfahren würde hätte er nicht lange Spaß daran. Ich würde die erst beste Gelegenheit nutzen und Ihm ein auf's Maul hauen. Das Rad würde ich dann wieder mitnehmen !!! 


 Gruß,


  yeti-jens


----------



## stonebike (11. November 2003)

> Mir wurde mein 01er canyon grand canyon gestohlen, leider hatte ich die rahmennummer net abgeschriebn und canyon kann die nummer leider net nachvollziehen.



Hi,
ich nehme mal an, daß CAYON im Jahre des Herrn 2001 auch schon das PC-Zeitalter eingeläutet hatte. Wie kann es dann sein, daß sie Dir nicht die Seriennummer mitteilen können.
Auf jeder Rechnung steht doch die Seriennummer drauf, und die müßten doch noch Rechnungskopien haben, oder ?

Gruß

Stonebike


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. November 2003)

Hallo,

die Rahmennummern werden bei uns leider edv-technisch nicht erfasst. Deshalb wird die Rahmennummer auf das "Neuradmontagezertifikat" notiert, das jedem Rad beigelegt ist.

Sorry, ich habe leider auch kein Bild des 2001er Bikes mehr hier.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Bimmel (11. November 2003)

hi,

auf jeden fall erstmal vielen dank für eure zuschriften.
@yeti-jens: ich hatte auch schon vor ihn eins aufs mowl zu haun(ich weiß sogar wo er wohnt),aber leider hat er das bike mit specialized aufklebern geschändet.außerdem hatter noch an dem bike rummontiert....das hat jetzt absolute penner-optik


----------



## maerbinger (12. November 2003)

Hallo Bimmel!

Was nützt Dir denn ein Foto von irgendeinem Grand Canyon? Wenn Du schon keine Rechnung mit der Rahmennummer als Besitznachweis für das Rad bei der Polizei vorlegen kannst, würde Dir höchstens ein Foto von -Deinem- Rad mit auf dem Foto erkennbaren -persönlichen- Merkmalen was nützen.
Da mußt Du auch die Polizei verstehen. Wenn Du keinen eindeutigen Besitznachweis vorlegen oder glaubhaft machen kannst, steht Aussage gegen Aussage.
Scheint nur noch Selbsthilfe übrig zu bleiben. Aber Vorsicht! Mit den mittlerweile persönlichen Merkmalen des anderen an Deinem Bike liegt die größere Beweiskraft bei ihm. Und plötzlich hast Du ein Verfahren wegen Diebstahl, vielleicht noch in Verbindung mit Körperverletzung, Sachbeschädigung, Beleidigung p.p. am Hals.
Also, Ruhe walten lassen!

M.f.G.: Götz

P.S.: Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass es Dein Rad ist? Wieviele Grand Canyon 2001 mögen verkauft worden sein?


----------



## unlinkable (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bimmel _
> *hi,
> 
> auf jeden fall erstmal vielen dank für eure zuschriften.
> @yeti-jens: ich hatte auch schon vor ihn eins aufs mowl zu haun(ich weiß sogar wo er wohnt),aber leider hat er das bike mit specialized aufklebern geschändet.außerdem hatter noch an dem bike rummontiert....das hat jetzt absolute penner-optik *



Was bist denn du für ne Memme. Hau den Typen so eone rein das er dir dein Bike geputz persönlich vor die Tür legt. 

BIST DU EIN MANN ODER WASCHLAPPEN 

Wenn er bei dir damit durchkommt wird er weitermachen und DU bist dann Schuld...


----------



## Bimmel (12. November 2003)

also erstens wohne ich in einem ort mit 50000 leuten und meine local dealers verkaufen cannondale giant scott und specialized. außerdem hat keiner von den polizei spacken ne ahnung was nen xtr schaltweg oder ne sid xc is, weil die meisten trottel sowieso nen baumarkt fahrrad haben. außerdem hab ich ne rechnung von
dem bike, aber der kunde legt ja auch ne rechnug vor...tja und schon steht wieder aussage gegen aussage. und das bike hat schon seine markierungen, die ich der polizei im schlaf nen könnte, aber das interessiert die ja nicht. die gucken sich allemal nen bike an, wenn einer ohne licht fährt. des weitern hab ich auch nen foto von dem bike nur da isses schräg von vorn drauf und details sind net zu erkennnen, leider. deshalb wäre ein foto von der seite schon das beste, bzw könnte ich es als ergänzung vorlegen.
ALSO WER NEN FOTO HAT BITTE SOFORT POSTEN


----------



## -=Ben_Nevis=- (12. November 2003)

Kann man da nicht mit canyon zusammenarbeiten um zu klären ob der Kerl das wirklich selber gakauft hat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (13. November 2003)

Hallo,

zu jeder Rechnung bekommt man doch bei Barzahlung 
einen Kassen-Bon und bei Überweisung
gibt es einen Beleg oder auf jeden Fall ein Konto-
auszug.
Kontoauszug sollte die Bank auch nach 3 Jahren
noch nacherstellen können.


Gruß

vega970 jetzt MR8


----------



## Bimmel (13. November 2003)

Moin, 

tjo ne rechnug hab ich auch, die hat die polizei auch schon gesehn, aber da der dieb auch ne scheinbar originale rechnung vorlegt, glaubt sie dem kunden warum auch immer.

Mein plan sieht jetzt wie folgt aus: ich werde nen brief aufsetzen in der ich eine gegenüberstellung fordere.außerdem werde ich mir noch nen händler aus meiner stadt mitnehmen, der sieht wenigstens das die canyon aufkleber entfernt wurden und mit irgendwelchen specialized aufklebern überdeckt worden.

Kanns sein das specialized nen unverwechelsbares rahmendesign hat?!


----------



## Tall1969 (13. November 2003)

Der Kerl hat a Rechnung für ein Spezialised`?
Falls ja.... gibt es da keine Unterschiede bei der Definition der Rahmennummer Canyon vs. Sezialised?
Falls ja, ist das doch ein eindeutiger Beweis und die Rechnung von dem für die Fisch.


----------



## fone (13. November 2003)

langsam glaub ich dein radl is ganz wo anders und du rennst nem armen kerl mit nem specialized rad hinterher... 

wie lange ist dein rad denn schon geklaut? ich mein, wenn du den oft siehst mit dem rad, hallo?

pa
ra
no
id
?


----------



## Bimmel (13. November 2003)

also ich denk mal nich das ich bekloppt bin. ich habe das rad zweimal gesehn, beim erstenmal waren alle canyon aufkleber entfernt(wahrscheinlich mit cuttermesser) einen monat später hab ich den kunden nochmal gesehn, da sah das bike schon wieder anders aus. überall waren specialized aufkleber dran, die sid xc aufkleber von der gabel hat er auch nur entfernt.

naja, jetzt werde ich eine  gegenüberstellung mit dem knílch fordern und werde meine gesamten unterlagen(anleitungen, reperaturbelege usw) mit zur polizei nehmen, außerdem will ich meinen local specialized dealer fragen ob er mitkommt um mir zu bestätigen das es kein specialized ist.


----------



## fone (14. November 2003)

also festzustellen, dass es kein specialized ist sollte ja mal kein problem sein. aber wieso lässt du ihn erst ein halbes jahr zeit das rad zu verändern?

viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (14. November 2003)

also nachdem ich den dieb das erste mal gesehn hab bin ich zur polizei. die hat sich dann nach einem monat gemeldet und gemeint das ich mich geirrt habe. circa 2 wochen danach hab ich den kunden nochmal gesehen und habe ihn sogar fotografieren können, leider sind die fotos nicht gut geworden, aber sie haben mich movitivert der sache weiter nach zu gehen.(ihr müsst wissen ich wohne nahe der pol. grenze, also wenn hier was weg kommt isses schon in polen.)


----------



## fone (14. November 2003)

ok, jetzt versteh ichs besser 

hat sich immer so angehört für mich, als ob du den typen jeden tag mit deinem rad gesehen hättest und nach 3 monaten zur polizei gegangen wärst.

wie gesagt:

viel glück!!


----------



## Sherman (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bimmel _
> *HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mir wurde mein 01er canyon grand canyon gestohlen, leider hatte ich die rahmennummer net abgeschriebn und canyon kann die nummer leider net nachvollziehen. und da leider auch keine fotos von dem bike habe, bitte ich EUCH mir gutes fotos zu schicken. BITTE!
> ...




Sorry, aber wenn mien Bike geklaut wird und ich seh einen damit, dann hau ich ihm in die fresse. Da sind mir dann Rechungen und so auch egal. Er wird dich wohl nicht anzeigen weil du dein Bike zurückgenommen hast.


----------



## bike65 (17. November 2003)

ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Bild erwischt, besitze auch dieses Rad Md 2000 und 2001

hoffe geholfen zu haben.

mfg
Mani


----------



## bike65 (17. November 2003)

nocheinmal


----------



## Bimmel (18. November 2003)

DANKESCHÖN!!!!! Aber ich glaube, ich habe das ein jahr ältere modell! TROTZDEM DANKE FÜR DEINE MÜHE!!!


----------



## ckazok (1. Dezember 2003)

Das ist wirklich unglaublich.  Dein Rad wurde gestohlen, du siehst den Dieb öfters vorbeifahren und läßt es einfach sein?

Mir wurde mal ein tolles Jamis-Hardtail gestohlen, als ich danach bei der Polizei war und sie gefragt habe, was ich tun kann, wenn ich mal den Typ fahren sehe, haben die mir geantwortet, ich soll ihn mit sanfter Gewalt festhalten. Auf meine Frage, was die unter sanfter Gewalt verstehen, kam die Antwort: NA töten darfst du ihn nicht  Nur schade, daß ich das Fahrrad nie wieder gesehen habe.

In deinem Fall ist es aber jämmerlich, meine Güte, man klaut einem das Rad weg, fährt damit an seiner Nase herum und der Typ jammert im Forum nach Photos von seinem Rad.  

Unglaublich, ich meine die Polizei kann nachlässig sein, aber deine Aussage, ich sehe den Mann vorbeifahren, hat mich wirklich gewundert.


----------



## -quake- (4. Dezember 2003)

man man wenn ich einen mit meinem bike sehen würde, dann würd ich ihn da runter treten und sowas von die fresse polieren 
was nützt dir die ganze "gegenüberstellerei"?! hol´s dir zurück egal wie! der zeigt dich eh nich an!!
und wenn es eine gegenüberstellung geben würde, sagt er einfach der polizei, sorry aber ich war gestern in polen drüben und da ham sie es mir geklaut und schon stehts du wieder da!!

überleg dir gut, was du machst!


----------



## Bimmel (14. Mai 2004)

so leudde, 

gestern habe ich beim ausmisten meines kellers in einer kiste das NEURADMONTAGEZERTIFIKAT gefunden   
Ich hab dann gleich den support bei canyon angerufen und der nette herr am meinte ich sollte alles scannen(rechnung und zertifikat) und es ihm per mail schicken. naja bis jetzt hat er sich noch net gemeldet...;(
Ach ja nochmal ne kurze frage weiß einer welches denn die seriennummer ist?

p.s.: hat einer nen plan, wie meine chancen stehn, wenn ich jetzt mit dem zertifikat losrenne und der polizei versuche zu erklären das dass mein bike is?
Ich denk ja mal das der kunde der bullerei auch ne rechnung vorgelegt hat, sonst wäre er sicher net so leicht davongekommen, oder???(außerdem liegt es nahe das ein localer dealer dem dieb vermutlich eine getürkte rechnug ausgestellt hat)
Mhhh weiß einer ob ich von dem trottel wenigstens schadensersatz fordern kann????


----------



## Funghi (14. Mai 2004)

LOL...also, wenn das einer bei mir machen würde   ...mal im Ernst, "klau" es dir wenigstens zurück...is jan Hammer

mfg

Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (15. Mai 2004)

naja aber jetzt hab ich ja wenigstens die juristische grundvoraussetzung um gegen den dieb vorzugehen, sobald ich die seriennummer habe. mach ich den kunden rund... ich hoffe mal das noch nen ordentlicher schadensausgleich rausspringt


----------



## Lamyluu (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,  welche farbe hatte denn dein Canyon grand canyon??
Ich habe eins aus dem jahr 2001 in rot mit komplett XTR   XT- scheibenbremsen, des Iridium zeug als sattelstütze und vorbau.
soviel ich weiss habe ich da auch Fotos davon, aber die sind halt oder im schnee oder irgend wo im gebirge aufgenommen, wenn dich das nicht stört und wenn es dir immer noch weiter helfen sollte.
?????


----------



## Daryl (16. Mai 2004)

Also wenn ich das ganze pubertäre Geschwätz über "aufs Maul hauen und Rad zurückklauen" lese, kann ich mich nur fragen, ob hier so einige besser sind als der Dieb des Rads!?

Was glaubt Ihr denn was passiert, wenn er das macht? Hmmm?
Es gibt eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung (mit Vorsatz) und Diebstahl und wenn dann jemand ganz viel Pech hat, ist er demnächst vorbestraft, zahlt Tagessätze in Höhe eine Neurads, hat einen Eintrag im Führungszeugnis, kann Kredite vergessen, sieht ganz alt aus bei Bewerbungen wo ein
 Führungszeugnis erforderlich ist und sein altes Rad mit Specialized-Aufklebern ist ganz fix wieder da wo es eigentlich nicht hingehört.

Also Bimmel, laß Dir gesagt sein, dass der von Dir gewählte Weg über Beweissicherung und auf dem Pfade des Rechtsstaats absolut korrekt und vorbildlich ist und lass Dich bloß nicht zu Faustrecht und Selbstjustiz verleiten, das wird für Dich nicht gut enden!
Wenn die Polizei nicht in der Lage oder Willens ist der Sache zu Klärung zu verhelfen und Du Dir ganz sicher bist, dass es sich wirklich um Dein Rad handelt, würde ich mal über einen Anwalt nachdenken, der der Polizei mal ein wenig Dampf macht, mit Dir über die Beweislage sinniert und ihr ein solides Fundament gibt, um die Sache vor Gericht zu bringen. Wenn Du Rechtsschutz versichert bist, sollte das eh kein Thema sein.


----------



## Bimmel (17. Mai 2004)

hi,

also über ein foto wäre ich schon hocherfreut. je mehr ich davon hab desto besser.

@daryl: danke,danke,danke, ich dachte keiner versteht mich. rechtsschutz habe ich leider net;( und wenn der entsprechende zeitpunkt erreicht ist, werde ich auch einen anwalt konsultieren, aber im moment warte ich noch auf die rahmennummer von canyon.
Bei Canyon hab ich sowieso den verdacht das da irgendwie was net hinhaut, denn als ich direkt nach dem diebstahl bei canyon angerufen hat, haben die mir gesagt, dass die keine rahmennummern(vor 2001) haben, weil se da nen anderes system hatten. Aber wenn sie mir jetzt die rahmennummer zumailen, dann würde ich sagen das sich die mitarbeiter net wirklick um ihre kunden kümmern, sprich zu faul sind.(auch hab ich mal gehört, dass firmen rechnunge und bilanzen nen paar jährchen aufbewahren müssen (ich glaub 6jahre?!))  Außerdem meinten die bei canyon auch das sie keine fotos mehr von dem bike haben, was ich mir auch net vorstellen kann, denn am anfang hätte ich auch noch was mit den fotos anfangen können, cuz da hatter des bike noch net so gut mit specialized aufklebern verschandelt, außerdem waren noch teilweise original parts dran.

auf jeden fall vielen dank für euer Feedback!!


----------



## Christian_74 (17. Mai 2004)

Super! Erst stehlt man dir dein Fahrrad (was echt mies ist  ), der Dieb ist so ein Superman dass er alle austriksen kann ohne jene Angst zu kriegen. Die Polizei ist unfähig weil sie auf Baumarkt-räder fährt und jetzt ist auch noch Canyon in der Conspiration drinnen weil sie sich nicht um ihre Kunden kümmern  .

Dies ist eine tolle Soap-Opera. Echt spannend muß man sagen  . Warte schon auf den nächsten Kapitel.


----------



## Bimmel (17. Mai 2004)

NEXT CHAPTER:  FU @ CANYON

frische Mail von Canyon:

Hallo Herr M.,

leider ist die Rahmennummer nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Offenbar hat der Monteur es versäumt, diese zu notieren.

Ich versuche, ein Foto des rades zu bekommen, das werde ich Ihnen noch schickem. Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz


Canyon Bicycles GmbH


Mein AGGRESSIONEN WÜRDEN IM MOMENT DEN RAHMEN DIESE FORUMS SPRENGEN!!!!           : 
ABER ICH HABE SOWAS NOCH NIE ERLEBT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmel (17. Mai 2004)

Ich Werd Mir Jetzt Was Zum In Die Fresse Haun Suchen!
Grgggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Mai 2004)

deshalb immer einen fahrradpass anlegen mit rahmennummer, photo , etc...

gruss wbb  ( ps wie wärs mit zurückklauen??)


----------



## kh-cap (18. Mai 2004)

hallo,
ja, ja, ich nun wieder. aber keine angst, will nicht auf dem canyonmonteur rumhacken. 
was mich an der geschichte etwas ärgert ist, dass dir,bimmel, im november 03 das rad gestohlen wird, was sehr ärgerlich ist. du gehst zur polizei und erstattest anzeige. bei der frage nach der rahmennummer muss gepasst werden(wozu soll man sowas auch aufschreiben, ich bezahl die "detektive" ja von meinen steuern, sollen die was dafür tun). hmmmm und nun? eine eingabe in das fahndungssystem scheitert, da man eine individalnummer braucht.
nun wird der fahrraddieb gesehen und du meldest das der polizei. soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, wurde der vermeintliche dieb (ich war nicht dabei) dazu befragt und er konnte glaubhaft machen, dass es sein rad ist (rechnung, vermutlich mit rahmennummer).
was hätte die polizei nun machen sollen? das rad beschlagnahmen?
he, was ist, wenn irgend jemand auf ein rad scharf ist und es haben will. geht zur polizei sagt das es gestohlen wurde und die rechnung des besitzers gefälscht ist. eine eigene rechnung mit rahmennummer legt er nicht vor. ich wollte dann mal sehen, was los ist, wenn das rad zur beweissicherung beschlagnahmt wird.
oder was ist, wenn du dich tatsächlichst irrst. deine verschwörungstheorie mit dem radhändler (warum sollte er das tun, ergibt keinen sinn) nicht stimmt? übernimmst du die verantwortung, wenn das rad, eventuell mit widderstandshandlung, beschlagnahmt wird und es sich später herausstellt, dass es tatsächlich nicht dein rad ist?
sorry, aber wenn du die rahmennummer nicht beschaffen kannst, hast du schlechte karten. das ist alles sehr ärgerlich, aber wirf nicht anderen (in diesem fall der polizei) handlungsunfähigkeit oder -lust vor und mach diese dann für deine versäumnisse verantwortlich. 
solltest du das rad dir zurückholen, ist dies bei der derzeitigen sachlagen ein diebstahl, könntest mit einer geldstrafe davonkommen. wendest du dabei gewalt an, wie hier einige schlaumeier geraten haben, ist das zumindest ein räuberischer diebstahl und dann bist du vorbestraft. konsequenzen siehe bei daryl.
woher ich das weis? ich bin polizeibeamter und habe lange genug fahrraddiebstähle bearbeitet. in den meisten fällen ist es nicht unlust oder frust oder sonstwas warum keine brauchbaren ergebnisse herauskommen, sondern die schlampigkeit der radbesitzer (hast ja am 13.05.04, nach 6 monaten, das papier von canyon gefunden).
ich kann verstehen, dass du stinksauer und wütend bist, wäre ich auch. denke nur, dass ein wenig selbstkritik angebracht wäre.
wie wbb schon erwähnte, es gibt fahrradpässe. bei jeder polizeidienststelle abzuholen, kostenlos (zumindest in rhld.-pf.). ich kann allen nur raten dies in anspruch zu nehmen.
gruß
kh-cap
(ich hoffe, es gibt nicht wieder soviel schelte  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eder (18. Mai 2004)

kann kh-cap nur recht geben, so siehts aus!!!! 

PS: Übrigens Polizeibeamte fahren nicht nur Baumarkträder


----------



## Bimmel (18. Mai 2004)

naja sicher habt ihr recht, dass wenn ich wirklich sofort alle hebel in bewegung gesetzt hätte das zertifikat gefunden hätte.

naja aber auch egal, mein plan wird jetzt sein, den "gemoddete" bike mal zu fotographieren und evtl. die rahmennummer ohne anwendung körperlicher gewalt zu ermitteln. das foto werde ich dann selbstverständlich in dieses forum stellen.

denn wenn ich die nummer und eure meinungen zu dem geklauten bike habe, werde ich es evtl auf einen gereichtsprozess ankommen lassen, denn specialized hat wie gesagt völlig andere rahmengeometrien.

Melde mich dann wieder wenn ich nen foto hab


----------



## stonebike (18. Mai 2004)

@ KH

Keine Angst KH,

war ein absolut guter Beitrag ! Kann mich Dir nur voll und ganz anschließen  

Gruß

Stonebike


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Mai 2004)

Bimmel schrieb:
			
		

> naja sicher habt ihr recht, dass wenn ich wirklich sofort alle hebel in bewegung gesetzt hätte das zertifikat gefunden hätte.
> 
> naja aber auch egal, mein plan wird jetzt sein, den "gemoddete" bike mal zu fotographieren und evtl. die rahmennummer ohne anwendung körperlicher gewalt zu ermitteln. das foto werde ich dann selbstverständlich in dieses forum stellen.
> 
> ...



wenigstens müsste das forum anhand von fotos rausfinden können ob es sich um ein mit spezi aufklebern verziertes Canyon handelt, specialized rahmen sind ja eigentlich meist recht leicht zu erkennen!


----------



## Bimmel (21. Mai 2004)

yaoah ich würde ja auch sagen das specialized ne andere rahmengeometrie hat, außerdem sind bei specialzied die aufkleber unter einem klarlack und bei canyon bloß aufgeklebt.

aber mal ne andere frage weiß jemand wie das mit den seriennummern von rahmen funktioniert??? Gibts da nen zentralregister o.ä. ???? Oder kann sich da jede firma selber ne seriennummer ausdenken??
@canyon biker: musstet ihr euch die rahmennummer selber aufschreiben oder hat die schon irgendwo gestanden?????


foto kommt hoffentlich bald....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Mai 2004)

specialized bikes erkennt man zu weilen auch am tubing, ore tubing am unterrohr, monocoque teile (an nem HT weniger), und immer fett unter lack der M-Alloy draufstehen, eigentlich recht leicht zu erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (6. Juli 2004)

hallo,

heute hatte ich mal glück und habe mein vermeidliches canyon gesehen. ich habe 2 fotos machen können. leider hatte ich keine digicam mit, sondern nur mein fotohany, dementsprechend ist auch die quali der bilder....
somit dienen die bilder nur der orientierung, damit ihr mir sagen könnt, was ich genauer fotographiern soll. vielleicht könnt ihr ja aussagen machen, obs von der geometrie nen specialized sein könnte.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2004)

das kann alles sein, aber ein spezi? neee... ...da müsst ich mich schon arg täuschen!


----------



## jones (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
die Discausfaller sehen so fein gefräst aus. Ich kenn leider die alten Canyon-Modelle nicht, aber vielleicht könnte es anhand solcher Details erkannt werden, von welcher Marke der Rahmen ist.

Die neuen Canyon Rahmen sind ja durch die Lutz-Scheffer-Disc-Dropouts unverkennbar   - jedenfalls hab ich noch keine andere Marke mit solchen Ausfallern gesehen.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Bimmel,

  erstmal herzliches Beileid von meiner Seite, ich weiss wie das ist (siehe unten) .

 Aber: Was willst Du jetzt machen? Selbst wenn Dir jemand schriftlich bestätigt, dass es sich bei dem Bike um eines mit Canyon-Rahmen handelt. Du hast immer noch keinen Beweis dafür, dass es DEIN Canyon-Bike ist. Zumal Du ja die Rahmennummer nicht in Deinem Bike-Pass hast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selbst wenn der "kunde" jetzt zugeben sollte, es sei ein Canyon-Rahmen - den hätte er ja auch bei Ebay oder auf dem Flohmarkt gekauft und alles umgebaut haben können.

 Sorry, aber ich vermute ohne glaubwürdiges Foto mit Dir und Deinem Bike oder Rahmennummer im Pass siehts schlecht aus. Ob sich da das Risiko eines Prozesses lohnt wage ich zu bezweifeln...

  Gruß, Josch


----------



## Bimmel (8. Juli 2004)

@punkrockhamburg: also da ich den kunden schon mal angequatscht habe, habe ich seinen namen herausbekommen. Daraufhin hat die Polizei ermittelt und ist zu dem schluss gekommen das es sein bike zu scheinen tut. Also muss er ne rechnung und ne seriennummer haben.naja und auf der rechnung müsste ja theoretisch ne genaue bezeichnug stehn, oder kann man da einfach nur "MTB" raufschreiben? Ein anderes mal hat ihn mal nen kumpel angequatscht, der wissen wollte wo er dieses geile bike gekauft hat, daraufhin gab der Kunde einen lokalen händler an. desweiteren habe ich mal mit dem fahrradmechaniker meines vertrauens geredet und der hat mir erzählt, dass der kunde das bike für 200 von nem kumpel gekauft hat. 
Ein weiterer teil meiner ausgeklügelten strategie ist es, in einem moment seiner unachsamkeit mir die rahmennummer abzupinseln. denn immerhin hab ich ja das neuradmontagezertifikat. Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft, lass ich den kunden von nen paar kumpels aufklatschen.


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2004)

Bimmel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiterer teil meiner ausgeklügelten strategie ist es, in einem moment seiner unachsamkeit mir die rahmennummer abzupinseln. denn immerhin hab ich ja das neuradmontagezertifikat. Und wenn alles nichts mehr hilft, lass ich den kunden von nen paar kumpels aufklatschen.



DAS ist mal ne verdammt ausgeklügelte strategie alter!

ich hab immer noch das gefühl, dass du garnicht sicher bist, ob es überhaupt dein rad ist. und woher wusste dein zweiradmechaniker wie und was und wieviel?   


naja weiterhin viel glück  

gruß
fone


----------



## Bimmel (8. Juli 2004)

ich hab den kunden zufällig bei dem mechaniker gesehn und als er dann weg war, hab ich ihn mal angequatscht und der hat mir dann halt so einiges erzählt. naja der kunde is so dämlich, dass er mit  nem geklauten bike angibt


----------



## Bimmel (8. Juli 2004)

öhmm. halt jemand nen plan wie ich so ne abstimmung hinbekomme. ich meine das ich dann so zwei balken habe, mit "ja" und nein"??


----------



## Eisbär (8. Juli 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber wenn du die rahmennummer nicht beschaffen kannst, hast du schlechte karten. das ist alles sehr ärgerlich, aber wirf nicht anderen (in diesem fall der polizei) handlungsunfähigkeit oder -lust vor und mach diese dann für deine versäumnisse verantwortlich.
> ....
> woher ich das weis? ich bin polizeibeamter und habe lange genug fahrraddiebstähle bearbeitet. in den meisten fällen ist es nicht unlust oder frust oder sonstwas warum keine brauchbaren ergebnisse herauskommen, sondern die schlampigkeit der radbesitzer
> ...
> wie wbb schon erwähnte, es gibt fahrradpässe. bei jeder polizeidienststelle abzuholen, kostenlos (zumindest in rhld.-pf.). ich kann allen nur raten dies in anspruch zu nehmen.



zum größten Teil (Selbstjustiz ist nicht die Lösung) stimme ich Dir voll zu.
Auch daß der Fahrradbesitzer hier eine gewisse Schlampigkeit an den Tag gelegt hat.
Aber: ich bezweifle stark, daß die Aufklärungsquote bei Fahrraddiebstählen (liegt die momentan nicht bei ca 1% ?) dadurch erhöht wird, daß alle Fahrradpässe haben.
Mir wurden seit März (ja, März 2004) zwei Bikes gestohlen. Von einem hatte ich einen Fahrradpaß (mit Rahmennummer) und ein sehr gutes Foto, vom anderen die Rahmennummer und eine genaue Beschreibung jedes einzelnen Teiles (selbst aufgebaut). Dennoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ich auch nur eines der Räder wieder bekommen gleich null.
Ich wage zu behaupten, daß die Motivation der Polizei Bikediebe zu verfolgen recht gering ist. Das mag durch viele Tatsachen (Personalmagel, steigende Anzahl schwerer Straftaten usw.) begründet sein, ist aber so.
Während meine erstes Protokoll ein junger Kriminalbeamter sehr gewissenhaft und motiviert aufgenommen hat, war beim zweiten (lags daran, daß es Freitag abends um 21 Uhr, als ich gerade von der Arbeit kam, war) eine Motivation schon kaum zu erkennen.
So, das wollte ich nur mal zu dem Thema loswerden.

Eisbär


----------



## Bimmel (19. Juli 2004)

In wenigen stunden werde ich neue hochauflösende fotos präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (19. Juli 2004)

Bin gespannt.


----------



## Bimmel (19. Juli 2004)

hat jemand zufällig webspace über???bitte pm! die bilder sind zu groß für das forum


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2004)

Bimmel schrieb:
			
		

> nach gut 2 stunden observation konnte ich folgendes fotos schießen.
> 
> ALSO WAS IST EURE MEINUNG!!!!!! IST DAS NEN SPECIALIZED???????
> 
> HAT JEMAND NE AHNUNG WIE ICH NEN POLL MACHE????



ähm, wo ist das foto? 

um ne umfrage zu machen solltest du ne umfrage eröffnen


----------



## Bimmel (19. Juli 2004)

HAT JEMAND ZUFÄLLIG 4mb webspace über?? BITTE PM!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2004)

dann sei so lieb, mach dir nen Account bei Lycos oder Konsorten (kost ja nix), schmeiß dein Bild drauf und setz nen Link. Danke!


----------



## Timmi (19. Juli 2004)

Hey Bimmel,
hast ne PM mit FTP-Daten.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Bimmel (19. Juli 2004)

timmy hats geamcht


----------



## Timmi (19. Juli 2004)

http://www.netlope.de/bimmel/Bild1.JPG 
http://www.netlope.de/bimmel/Bild2.JPG 
http://www.netlope.de/bimmel/Bild3.JPG 
http://www.netlope.de/bimmel/Bild4.JPG 

Und nun gebt Timmi some Karma


----------



## Bimmel (19. Juli 2004)

So Leute Guckt Euch Die Pics An Und Sagt Mir Is Das Nen Specialized??? Habt Ihr Schon Jemand So Eine Geometrie Bei Specialized Gesehn??? Oder Habt Ihr Schon Mal Solche Aufkleber An Nem Specialized Gesehn!!!?????? Big Thx @ Timmy.

UND DEN POLL VOTEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2004)

wenn ich mir des ding so anguck, würd ich sagen ist nen Canyon. speci hat so´n nen hinterbau nämlich nicht. einzig was mich nen bissl stutzig macht, canyon hat doch die integrierten Steuersätze. kannst ja mal abwarten, was evtl. staabi dazusagt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2004)

das ist 100pro kein spezi!
allein die Aufkleber, passe nicht. Und FSR am Oberrohr, ist das ein viergelenker und ich sehs nicht? auch spezi merkmale wie tubing eigenarten und farbe passen imho nicht im geringsten.

ich tippe eher auf canyon.


----------



## Timmi (19. Juli 2004)

Lass das ganze doch vor Gericht gehen. Dann ermittel dort ein
Staatsanwalt und der holt wenn nötig auch einen Sachverständigen
zur Sitzung oder sogar den Hersteller als Zeugen.

Das kann doch nicht sein das der damit durch kommt würde
mir in den Arsch beißen   

Grüße Tim und viel Glück


----------



## Bimmel (20. Juli 2004)

danke leute, vor allem die erklärung mit dem viergelenker hört sich sehr gut an!!!! Also schreibt mir bitte jede alles was nicht zu nem canyon bzw. spezi sprechen würde! 
Und lasst mal noch n paar mehr leutchen pollen


----------



## RacePhase (20. Juli 2004)

Also mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich das recht haarsträubend finde, was hier so abgeht, habe ich aktuell ne alte Mountain Bike vom April 2000 vor mir liegen. Da bewirbt Canyon das Grand Canyon Elite. Also die Ausfallenden und das merkwürdig abgedrehte Steuerrohr sprechen für sich. Dazu kommt noch die Farbe und das tropenförmige "Power Twist" Unterrohr. Es ist mal definitiv ein Grand Canyon!


----------



## Bimmel (20. Juli 2004)

sooooo.... stabi hat mir auch versichert, dass es sich um ein canyon grand canyon handelt *juhU* jetzt werd ich noch zu nem spezi händler gehn und ihn bitte mir zu bestätigen, dass es sich nicht um ein spezi handelt. danach werde ich dann zum rechtsanwalt gehen und dem die ganze sache erläutern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (22. Juli 2004)

@Bimmel

 und gibts was neues?


----------



## Bimmel (22. Juli 2004)

naja, also ich hab an die bike geschriebn das sie mir bitte eine ausgabe zuschicken, in der mein bike drin ist.([email protected] !) und dann hab ich heut noch den brief an staabi geschriebn, mit dem er mir schrifl. bestätigt das es ein canyon ist.

das einzigste was mich jetzt noch umhauen würde, ist wenn auf der rechnung von dem kunden nicht draufstehn würde das es ein spezi ist....

oki, doki ab 26.7 bin ich dann erst mal ne woche weg Aber bis dahin halt ich euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## RacePhase (23. Juli 2004)

keine ursache! da hättste aber nich an die bike schreiben müssen, die seite hätt ich dir auch schicken können - das porto hätt ich grad noch übrig gehabt...


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Juli 2004)

Also pass auf:

Ich würd sagen, JA es ist ein Canyon! - die Ausfallenden bringen mich zu dem entschluss, und das Fette Steuerrohr (Canyon üblich)
Nen Kumpel von mir fährt auch ein Canyon, ich glaub das ist auch von 2001 es ist gelb aber ich weis nich ob es ein Grand Canyon ist, ich versuch dir Bilder von dem zu schicken.

Ich hab noch ne Idee, du kannst auch einen Specialized Sachverständigen ranholen der des Bike eindeutig als KEIN Spezi identifizieren kann, falls der Typ das nämlich auf seiner Rechnung stehen hat sieht er alt aus!!! Falls da Spiecialized und die Rahmennummer draufsteht können die von Spezi das ja vielleicht nachprüfen, ob die die Rahmennummer in ihrem Register finden wenn nich kann der Penner einpacken.


----------



## wildbiker (23. Juli 2004)

versuch doch mal den specializedaufkleber runterzuziehen..


----------



## Bimmel (23. Juli 2004)

das es so ne art register gibt, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, war mir einfach net sicher. naja und ich wollte sowieso mal nem spezihändler in berlin die fotos zeigen, damit der mir halt bestätigt das das kein spezi is.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob ich da irgendwie nen anspruch auf entschädigung habe???? Denn das bike sieht ja total beschissen aus.

@satsh da ride: schick mir unbedingt die fotos falls es keine umstände macht!!!!!! ich kann allles gebrauchen!


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Juli 2004)

Also, wenn rauskommt das das dein Rad is muss der Typ es dir in dem Zustand zurückgeben wie ers dir geklaut hat! - also auf jeden Fall Schadenersatz leisten!!!


----------



## wildbiker (23. Juli 2004)

he, mom... ich hab noch den 01er Katalog bei mir rumliegen.. ich blödi..das mir das jetz erst einfällt..

ich scanns mal eben ein.. dauert nen mom..

so..


----------



## Melocross (23. Juli 2004)

also ich würd sagen das is das Bike!!! Und die Farbe passt ja auch wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Bimmel nicht locker lassen!!!!


----------



## Lamyluu (9. August 2004)

huhu  
die canyons haben doch so nen knubbel am sattelrohr, sieht aus wie ein zuggegenhalter, nur gefüllt mit irgend nem sensor, (schwarzes zeug).
war bei meinem 2000er grand canyon mal dran.
und sowas hat sonst sicher keine andere marke, und wenn doch sicher nicht an der gleichen stelle
viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (23. August 2004)

mal ne frage: hat jemand von euch ne ahnung wie das mit den rahmennummer funtioniert?? Gibt es eine art behörde die den herstellern einen pool von nummern zur verfügung stellt und die dann das rad kodieren????
Und was haben die zahlen und buchstaben zu bedeuten,wenn sie was zu bedeuten haben sollten


----------



## fone (23. August 2004)

unternimmst du jetzt endlich mal was?!!
 
schau mal wie lange der thread schon existiert...hol dir dein radl!
gruß
fone


----------



## toddy (23. August 2004)

@fone

du bist also der dieb !!!
gib das bild wieder her!!!


----------



## Quatschkopp (23. August 2004)

Hihi, war auch gerade mein Gedanke!

MFG Stefan


----------



## fone (23. August 2004)

toddy schrieb:
			
		

> @fone
> 
> du bist also der dieb !!!
> gib das bild wieder her!!!






aber pssssst!!


----------



## Bimmel (30. August 2004)

SO  
Also,als ich heute vom training gekommen bin, habe ich meinem speziellen fruend bei einer dönerbude gesehn, daraufhin habe ich meine Mudder informiert wo der kunde is. Sie is dann davor noch zum bikehändler gefahrn und hat nen schloss gekauft und hat das buike angekettet. Während dessen bin ich zur polizei gewätzt und habe denen geschildert wo das bike steht und schwups die wups 10 min später warn se da. Naja der  kunde musste dann seinen personalausweis vorlegen und ich habe mitbekommen, dass er einen anderen namen genannt hat, als den er mir damals gesagt hatte. Der Dieb war noch mit seinem "gefolge"(irgendwelche spastis) da, die noch ihre kommentare ablassen mussten. Naja erst wollte er uns  noch anzeigen, aber als der polizist die ganze sache offiziell machen wollte, da hat er gekniffen. wenig später kam dann ein Bully der mein bike dann zu beweissicherung auf die wache gebracht hat. so und jetzt bin ich wieder dabei beweise zusammenzusuchen um den kunden den gahr auszumachen.

ALSO nochmal bitte postet fotos von jedem 2001er canyon grand canyon, egal welche farbe!!! POSTET FOTOS PHOTOS FOTOS.

UND TIPPS WIE ICH DEM KUNDEN DAS LEBEN SCHWERER MACHEN KANN!!!

bis denn


----------



## readymaker (7. September 2004)

und hat sich schon was neues getan?
dieser thread ist ja spannender als columbo!
unbedingt fortsetzen!


----------



## ow1 (7. September 2004)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> und hat sich schon was neues getan?
> dieser thread ist ja spannender als columbo!
> unbedingt fortsetzen!


Ja finde ich auch. Vielleicht kann Bimmel die Filmrechte nach Hollywood verscherbeln und sich danach endlich mal ein Canyon Fully leisten


----------



## Bimmel (11. September 2004)

hehehe ihr scherzkekse. leider hat sich die polizei noch net gemeldet. wahrscheinlich müssen die noch ausknobel wer mir nen brief schreibt das es mein rad ist.naja den dieb sehe ich jetzt auch viel öfters im town... eigentlich hab ich ihm jetzt schon geholfen, denn der dieb muß keine angst mehr um sein/mein  rad haben. naja ich hoffe die polzei kekst sich noch aus, damit ich mir noch nen fully kaufen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (11. September 2004)

ja, aber was sagt den jetzt Dein " Kunde " zu dem ganzen????
Ich glaub wenn Du den länger nervst gibt der bald auf    

Beeil Dich mal , weil jetzt kommt der Winter, wer weiß wie oft Du Dein Bike dann noch siehst.


----------



## Bimmel (11. September 2004)

naja, es geht mir inzwischen net mehr ums bike sondern um die kohle, cutz das bike sieht ja wohl derbe ******* aus!!!


----------



## Melocross (11. September 2004)

naja, wenn die ganze Sache sich geklärt hat, dann bist Du uns ein Foto von Dir mit neuem Canyon "Bike" schuldig!!


----------



## wildbiker (12. Oktober 2004)

Alten Thread wieder ausbuddel und frag was issen nun letztendlich hier rausgekommen.. Neues Bike oder alte wiederbekommen??


----------



## Christian_74 (13. Oktober 2004)

Witzig, fragte mir gerade gestern auch was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## Biwag (13. Oktober 2004)

Bimmel schreib mal!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil - BB (13. Oktober 2004)

Hey das ist echt der MEGA Post! Hat Spass gemacht ... nur wo bleibt die Fortsetzung ... wir fiebern ja alle mit und drücken die Daumen    
Hmm Bimmel ist bestimmt mit biken beschäftigt


----------



## nocode (15. Oktober 2004)

nachdem vom columbo nur mehr wiederholungen laufen hätt ich auch gern von diesem krimi eine fortseztung

where the hell is bimmel


----------



## Melocross (15. Oktober 2004)

Bimmel lass uns nicht im Regen stehen!! Wie geht die Soap weiter??????


----------



## Coolwater (17. Oktober 2004)

hey bimmel, wasn jetz??!!


----------



## Brigand (17. Oktober 2004)

sehr schöne Accessoires die er da an deinem ehemals schönen canyon angebracht hat.... :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 
hoffe ja für dich, daß du fett kohle als schadensersatz von diesem ***** bekommst.
er hat es alleine schon aus rein optischen gründen geradezu unfahrbar gemacht.

wünsche dir viel glück !!


----------



## weissbierbiker (17. Oktober 2004)

vieleicht war der dieb grösser, bimmel wollte das rad zurückholen und liegt jetzt im Krankenhaus   gute besserung bimmel,, wbb


----------



## ow1 (19. Oktober 2004)

Oder vielleicht hat er die Story wirklich nach Hollywood verscherbelt und dreht jetzt mit dem Emerich " Das Fahrradmonster von Eberswalde "  und dann die Fortsetzung " das Imperium klaut zurück "


----------



## meisterfolldepp (19. Oktober 2004)

Wem das Warten auf Bimmel zu lange dauert, kann sich ja auf www.klar-denken.com die Zeit vertreiben. OK, ist schon ein wenig älter, aber es soll ja Menschen geben, die nicht alle 374 Seiten des I-Nets kennen. ;-)

Greetz,

folldepp


----------



## DaSterch (20. Oktober 2004)

meisterfolldepp schrieb:
			
		

> ....www.klar-denken.com....



Nicht schlecht die Story.

cu


----------



## Bimmel (21. Oktober 2004)

yo,

also, ich habe mit der dafür zuständigen staatsanwaltschaft telefoniert und die wussten 2 Monate nach dem das rad konfisziert wurde nichts davon.  Und die wussten nichts weil die akte verschwunden war, wenige stunden nachdem ich wieder telefoniert habe, hat sich die akte wieder angefunden. Die krönung is aber, dass die polizei nicht weiter ermittelt hat und somit die staatsanwaltschaft wieder von vorn ermitteln muss.   
Ich würde das is ne never ending story bzw. es wird noch jahre dauern bis ich das bike/geld bekomme... 
#cya Bimmel

PS.:ich konnte solange nicht anworten, weil ich kein inet hatte, weil ich jetzt in DresDen PHYSIK studiere. und jeden tag muss ich mit so ner ollen kaffeemühle zu uni fahrn, auf der ich wie nen affe aufm schleifstein sitze!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbiker33 (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Bimmel
Habe noch die Canyon Kataloge 2000 und 2001. weißt du schon das richtige Baujahr und wars ein Grand Canyon oder Ein Grand Canyon Elite? 
Mfg mtbbiker33


----------



## wildbiker (24. Oktober 2004)

EDIT: hier im thread gibts schon nen auszug ausm 2001er katalog..


----------



## Domas (24. Oktober 2004)

Also, das is jawohl pervers...
diese besch****** geschichte läuft schon fast 1 JAHR!!!!
Wenn de den Kerl erwischst, hau ihm eine von mir inne fresse!   

Viel Glück!


----------



## Bimmel (24. Oktober 2004)

DER OBERHAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nach einem weiteren telefonat mit der zuständigen staatsanwaltschaft, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das das bike net mehr aufzufinden ist!!!!!!! Inzwischen zweifel ich schon an das ich als wir den dieb gestellt habe, die polizei vor ort war..... Denn wie kann es sein das ein fahrrad bei der polizei wegkommt???? Danach hat sich meine mum an die polizei gewendet und die wussten von nichts!!!! Aber sind denn die männer in grün mit autos wo POLIZEI draufsteht nich die polizei. inzwischen kreisen schon die schlimmsten verschwörungstheorien in meinem kopf, von wegen vielleicht kennt der welche bei der polizei bzw staatsanwaltschaft und hat das bike verschwinden lassen.    

Soweit erstmal der "stand der ermittlungen"

cya bimmel


----------



## Alkaloid (25. Oktober 2004)

Das find ich ja voll krass! Wahrscheinlich hat dein "Kunde" den Polizeifunk abgehört, als du den Freund und Helfer hast kommen lassen. Dann hat er seine Helfershelfer mit einem gefälschten Polizeiwagen an den Tatort kommen lassen, damit diese das Bike für ihn "beschlagnahmen" können. Wenn jemand sowas organisieren kann, hat er bestimmt Verbindungen zur russischen Mafia oder zur Camorra! Ich würde dir dringend raten, die Finger von dieser Sache zu lassen, sonst riskierst du noch mehr zu verlieren als dein Bike. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja diesen Fall wirklich dem Emmerich als Drehbuch verkaufen, dann kannst du dir mit dem Honorar bestimmt wieder ein anständiges Rad leisten...


----------



## Domas (25. Oktober 2004)

Nu greif ma nicht zu tief in die kloschüssel...
von wegen russenmafia und so...
man muss ja nicht gleich den teufel an die wand malen!
ich hab schon öfters gehört, dass bei den bullen manchmal chaos herrscht!
Also erstma abwarten und tee trinken...


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Oktober 2004)

Alkaloid schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich ja voll krass! Wahrscheinlich hat dein "Kunde" den Polizeifunk abgehört, als du den Freund und Helfer hast kommen lassen. Dann hat er seine Helfershelfer mit einem gefälschten Polizeiwagen an den Tatort kommen lassen, damit diese das Bike für ihn "beschlagnahmen" können. Wenn jemand sowas organisieren kann, hat er bestimmt Verbindungen zur russischen Mafia oder zur Camorra! Ich würde dir dringend raten, die Finger von dieser Sache zu lassen, sonst riskierst du noch mehr zu verlieren als dein Bike. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja diesen Fall wirklich dem Emmerich als Drehbuch verkaufen, dann kannst du dir mit dem Honorar bestimmt wieder ein anständiges Rad leisten...


----------



## blackCarver (19. Dezember 2004)

gibt es nichts neues ?  Meld Dich doch nochmal.


----------



## Bimmel (4. Januar 2005)

hiho leutz,

zwischen weihnachten und neujahr war ich 2 mal bei der polizei um das fahrrad zu identifizieren. dazu musste ich angaben zu den komponenten machen und erkläutern woran ich das bike erkenne. nachdem der kommissar alle angaben zu papier gebracht hatte, haben wir uns das bike aus der verwahrungskammer geholt und sind die sachen durchgegangen die ich genannt hatte.

dann wurden mir noch ein paar fotos aus der einwohnermeldekartei vorgelegt und ich musste halt sagen ob er dabei is... er wars net .WEIL kein foto dabei war, tags darauf war dann das foto da und ich konnte den dieb identifizieren.

dann musste ich noch nen paar zettel ausfüllen, von wegen das ich wahrheitsgemäße angaben gemacht habe und das ich den dieb nicht verleugne etc..

Die Erkenntisse die ich der polizei geliefert habe, wurde noch letztes  jahr an die staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben. 

Jetzt heißts wieder warten. zzzZZZZzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (4. Januar 2005)

Das klingt ja schon mal gut!


----------



## Flo-on-the-way (4. Januar 2005)

@Bimmel
Was hattest du denn für ein Schloss an deinem Canyon?
Ich habe 3 Schlösser an meinem Uni/Stadt/Hobby Fahrrad.
Das erste MTB das ich mir jetzt kaufen werde, Schläfft bei mir im Zimmer und kommt nur raus fürs hobby


----------



## readymaker (5. Januar 2005)

juhu die story geht endlich weiter 
 immerhin tut sich wieder was!

 viel glück weiterhin


----------



## Alkaloid (5. Januar 2005)

@Bimmel

Warum ist dein Bike jetzt plötzlich wieder aufgetaucht? Es war doch, gemäss Polizeiangaben, "verschwunden". Waren die Bullen nur zu faul um nachzusehen und haben dir gesagt, sie hätten dein Bike nicht. Oder war es tatsächlich verschwunden und ist nun auf mysteriöse Art wieder bei der Polizei gelandet?


----------



## Bimmel (6. Januar 2005)

nachdem wir bei dem vorgesetzen eines streifenbullens vorgesprochen habe, hat sich das bike wieder "angefunden"wahrscheinlich warn die wirklich zu faul... ODER folgendes....: wenige monate nachdem mir das bike(blaues canyson) geklaut wurde, wurde meinem bruder sein bike(graues BULLS) anner schule gemopst.als wir dann mal nachdem das BLAUE canyon beschlagnamt wurde mal bei der polizei angerufen hatten, sagten die uns das es unter unserem familiennamen nur ein GRAUES bike als vermisst gemeldet war.... Somit kann ja nicht das BLAUE rad unseres sein   . Naja.... Nachdem wir uns dann gefragt haben, ob wir dem polizisten die farben GRAU und BLAU erklären müssen, hat er nochmal genau hingeguckt und hat festgestellt das es BLAU war. (außerdem wurde das rad von meinem bruder nie gefunden)

@Flo-on-the-way: war nen gutes ABUS schloss dran, nur leider keine möglichkeit das schloss außer an dem bike noch woanders festzumachen.


----------



## ow1 (6. Januar 2005)

Waaaaahnsinn. Die Bullen bei dir sind ja noch dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArminZ (22. Februar 2005)

Hey, hast'e Dein Bike inzwischen oder gibt es Neues in diesem Krimi?


----------



## sidebrody (23. Februar 2005)

hey @bimmel  du bist ein echt genialer Autor  

Wie wärs mit nem Buch...
Titel 
"Bimmel´s Canyon - Eine wahre Geschichte"

Nee, jetzt im Ernst - was gibts Neues????????????

Erzähl,erzähl,erzähl!!!!!!!!!!!!  

ciao
sidebrody


----------



## Bimmel (25. März 2005)

sooo,da das wetter immer goiler wird und es mich überall kribbelt, hab ich der staatsanwaltschaft mal einen brief geschriebn, in dem ich nochmal betont habe was der diebstahl des rades für ein verlust ist und das ich unbedingt ersatz brauche. und eine woche später kam prompt die antwort:.... abschluss des verfahrens in ca 2 monaten ...  . 
naja, also in zwei monaten weiß ich dann wem das rad gehört.  

@all: kennt irgendwer nen forum in dem ich mal ein paar rechtliche fragen stellen kann?? zb.: habe ich ein recht auf schadensersatz?? Wie siehts aus, wenn ich mir jetzt nen neues bike kaufe was ein wenig teurer als das gemopste ist, hab ich da ne chance das ich da kohle krieg.
weil ich glaub net das ich es noch sooooo lange ohne rad aushalte;(

p.s: das mit dem buch ist vielleicht keine schlechte idee^^. ich brauch aber noch nen ghostwriter. ...dann könnt ich mir wenigstens nen neues rad kaufen


----------



## Master | Torben (26. März 2005)

Naja - an sich bekommst Schadenersatz würd ich sagen - das dürfte dann in Form von Geld zu dir kommen    - aber davon kannsu wohl kein neues Radl kaufen - dein altes is ja noch ganz und das zählt


----------



## Bimmel (26. März 2005)

naja das mit dem "ganz" ist wohl auslegungssache. ich finde wenn an meinem bike alle aufkleber mit nem cuttermesser abgekratzt wurden und mit ABZIEHBILDER von specialized überklebt wurden, dann is das praktisch nen totalschaden...des weiteren hat der kunde das rad ja auch sonst ziemlich stark modifiziert(zb teile getauscht...)

achja und woher nimmst du,wenn ich mal fragen darf das wissen über die regelung solcher fälle???

bye


----------



## ArminZ (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber Diebstahl und Schadenersatz sind meines Wissens zwei paar Schuhe. Der Staatsanwalt vertritt den Staat und verknackt den Kunden wegen Diebstahl. Es ist daher auch durchaus möglich, dass der Schadensersatz dann eine privatrechtliche Sache ist, um die Du Dich selber kümmern musst, obwohl Dir der Ersatz des Schadens laut BGB (ich glaube §812 oder 823 BGB (bitte n icht steinigen, das eine Semester in Recht ist schon fast 15 Jahre her, ich bin E-Techniker)) auf jeden Fall zusteht (frag doch mal doof bei der Staatsanwaltschaft nach, denn Fragen kost nix). Wie und in welcher Form, also altes Rad + Geld oder gleich neues Rad, ist bestimmt mal wieder Auslegungssache und eventuell einen Anwalt und im schlimmsten Fall ein weiteres Verfahren für Dich wert  , womit dann auch dieser Thread auf Jahre hinaus gesichert sein dürfte  . 'Tschuldigung, wenn ich damit schlechte Nachrichten habe, aber der Schuss mit einem neuen Rad und vollständigem Ersatz kann auch finanziell und mit einer fahrt zum Schrottplatz für das wertlose alte Bike für Dich nach hinten losgehen  . Da würde ich mich nicht d'rauf verlassen.


----------



## Bimmel (11. April 2005)

vielen dank für deine ausführungen arminZ. Du hast mir wenigstens ein bisschen hoffnung gemacht, dass es noch gerechtigkeit gibt. ich werde jetzt auf jeden fall mal bei der staatsanwaltschaft nachfragen. das mit dem rechtsanwalt is so ne sache,denn der kostet ja immerhin auch geld und das geld was ich dem in den rachen schmeiße, kann ich net für mein bike verjubeln.  

Vielen Dank!
Bimmel


----------



## ArminZ (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

solltest Du einen Zivilprozess wegen Schadensersatz nach vielen Jahren   gewinnen, dann wird Dir auch der Anwalt bezahlt. Aber, ob Du gewinnst ist halt fraglich   . Da wäre dann eine Rechtschutzversicherung hilfreich, die aber für einen laufenden Fall natürlich nicht greifen würde, wenn Du sie erst jetzt abschließt.


----------



## Bimmel (11. April 2005)

yo, zum zeitpunkt des diebstahls hatten wir keine rechtsschutzversicherung;( Meines Wissens ist sie somit auch net für diese angelegenheit zuständig.
Vielen Dank für die Infos!!!


----------



## canyon biker (14. April 2005)

Ich sag dir nur eins wenn ich du wäre hätte ich dem aufs maul gehauen dem penner!!!! warum hollst du dir dein bike nicht wieder und du siehst den typen auch noch ohh man aber egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (14. April 2005)

Ein echt genialer Threat der Topunterhaltung bietet     .

@Bimmel: Bevor Du den Kunden auf Schadensersatz verklagst, solltest Du erstmal abchecken ob er überhaupt was auf der "Tasche" hat. Wenn Du da so eine abgebrannte Wurst vor den Kaddi zerrst, der vielleicht ausser einen Offenbarungseid noch Frau & 27 Kinder zu versorgen hat, dann lass die Finger davon. Du bleibst auf Deinen Kosten für den Rechtsstreit sitzen und er hebt weiterhin die Finger.

Meine Story in absoluter Kurzform: Kunde repariert privat meine 1100er Suzuki, macht Probefahrt und zerlegt die Kiste (in PKW, was meine Versicherung bezahlen durfte). 3500 Euros (für Mopped) hinüber und ich versuche mich gütlich mit Kunden zu einigen. 6 Monate später (und 350 nichtigen Versprechungen des Kunden) platzt mir der Kragen und ich beantrage Mahnbescheid. Der MB geht durch und ich schick noch einen Gerichtsvollzieher ins Haus vom Kunden. Tja, leider hat die örtliche Spaßkasse auch noch ein paar Aussenstände und Kerl ist Unterhaltspflichtig gegenüber Frau und 2 Kindern. OK, ich habe die Forderung + Zinsen für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre doch eigentlich kann ich die mir auch gleich noch auf das Klo nageln. Kostenpunkt des MB + Gerichtsvollziehers bisher etwa 150 Euros (für Titel und Ruhm der Gerechtigkeit) 

Dummerweise war mein Kunde etwa 195 gross, bei 120 KG und damit war ich mit 187 + 83 durchtrainierten Kilos echt nicht in seiner Gewichtsklasse.

Aber trotzdem geile Story von Dir.

Grüsse
Nils


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2005)

canyon biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag dir nur eins wenn ich du wäre hätte ich dem aufs maul gehauen dem penner!!!! warum hollst du dir dein bike nicht wieder und du siehst den typen auch noch ohh man aber egal



ein  auf die deutsche Sprache 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## crucho (9. Juni 2005)

@BIMMEL

Da ja im moment ja alle im DHL Fieber sind, wollt ich mal nachfragen ob sich in deiner Top-Rated-Story schon wieder was ergeben hat? Sollte nicht jetzt das Verfahren langsam abgeschlossen sein ???

Gruß (und viiel Geld)
crucho


----------



## Bimmel (10. Juni 2005)

yo, das verfahren sollte sich langsam dem ende neigen..., denkste!  
Wir haben vor ca 2 wochen eine brief an die staatsanwaltschaft geschrieben, aber bis jetzt haben wir noch keine antwort erhalten.

Passt auf! dem kunden wir recht gegeben... Danach solltet ihr eure bikes besser im keller lassen, denn dann werd ich auch auf bikeklautour gehn.


----------



## Bimmel (11. Juli 2005)

hi,

heute haben wir mit der staatsanwaltschaft telefoniert und die meinte dann, dass sie das rad der dekra vorgestellt hat und die dekra aber net sagen konnte obs nun nen gaint, nen specialized oder nen canyon war...(ich verkneife mir ausnahmsweise mal nen kommentar   ) . Außerdem hat die staatsanwaltschaft noch zwei lokale fahhradhändler befragt, der eine( der vermeidliche aussteller der rechnung und gleichzeitig namensvetter des dieb.und der händler ist specialized dealer) *hust*) machte zuerst eine aussage, welche er gleich danach revidierte.(*rofl*). der andere händler verkauft gaints und cannondales und der meinte auch das es alles sein kann, nen appel, nen auto, oder halt nen fahrrad.

*ATOMROFL*


Nur nochmal als hinweis: es gilt zu klären, ob es sich um ein specialized ODER ein canyon handelt. Weiterhin ist es doch wohl net zuviel verlangt "neutrale" händler zu fragen(sprich ortsunabhängig). NAAAJJJAAA, nachdem uns die staatsanwaltschaft ihr tiefstes mitgefühl ausgesprochen hat... teilte sie uns noch mit das ein weiterer gutachter eingeschaltet wurde, der dürfte uns(in anbetracht steigender temperaturen) in ca 12wochen(=3!!!!!! MONATE) auskunft erteilen. Und dann hat die staatsanwaltschaft noch gesagt, das wir auf keinen fall MONEY bekommen, sondern das bike. ;( *derzonk*

das sind definitiv gute aussichten: ich werde das rad bei dieser ermittlungsgeschwindigkeit ca im WINTER haben. Ein fahrrad mit irgendwelchen noname parts, verschlissener kassette, nahezu durchgescheuter gabelbrücke(der dieb hat den zug von der vorderbremse an der gabelbrücke arretiert(newbielösung)) und mit irgendnem zerwichsten sattel. 
DAMn, damit werd ich richtig fun haben. 

@all:falls irgendeiner nen specialized händler im raum berlin kennt, der weiß was er verkauft, dann schickt mir bitte die adresse per PM.
Und falls noch irgendwer ne idee hat, wie ich beweisen kann das es nen canyon bike ist, bitte auch per PM melden.

THANK U ALL!!!

PLLLLLEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEE MTV PIMP MY RIDE   

greetz
 BImmel


----------



## rumblefish (12. Juli 2005)

Bimmel schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls noch irgendwer ne idee hat, wie ich beweisen kann das es nen canyon bike ist, bitte auch per PM melden.
> 
> THANK U ALL!!!
> 
> l



Ähhh, denke Canyon könnte die von Ihnen konstruierten Bikes vielleicht am besten erkennen


----------



## Frankfurter (12. Juli 2005)

Sowas ist doch total kaputt. Wenn ich auf 100m entfernung 90% der Bikes zuordnen kann, sollte doch ein Specialized Händler ein Model von vor ca. 4 Jahren erkennen müssen. Entweder war es den Befragten Sch*** Egal oder sie solten lieber Pommes verkaufen. Schade das Canyon die ganzen kleinen Deteils erst seit ein par Jahren verbaut...
Wünsch dir noch viel Glück das es wird.  Aber sowas zeigt einem doch das Selbstjustiz anscheinend besser funktoniert


----------



## Canyonier (12. Juli 2005)

Warum glaubt ihr haben wir so große Geldprobleme...
Unsere Justiz ist eine absolute Lachnummer, ich wurde vor ner Woche als Zeuge vorgeladen wegen eines Betrugs der über 11 Monate zurückliegt. Ich will hier echt keinem unrecht tun aber 80-90% unserer Beamten hätten auf dem freien Markt keine Chance weil sie einfach zu langsam und zu träge sind.
Für die Kosten von dem Verfahren hätten sie dir ein neues XC9 und ES9 kaufen können.... 

Schreib doch mal Canyon und Specialized an und gib noch die Email des Sachbearbeiters bei der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft mit an.


----------



## alöx (12. Juli 2005)

Boah wie krass ist das denn hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (12. Juli 2005)

moin,

man überlege sich auch mal, dass ich inzwischen 2 jahre ohne rad dastehe und die staatsanwaltschaft davon ausgeht das ich 2 jahre auf das geklaute rad warte!???!?!  das ist doch völlig absurd, ich würde mir natürlich nen neues bike kaufen, und dann nützt mir son pseudo specialized garnischt. ich kann das bike ja auch net mehr verkaufen, denn keiner der ahnung hat nimmt mir das bike in diesem zustand ab...

Die staatsanwaltschaft hat auch noch erwähnt, das der dieb bis jetzt noch nichts unternommen hat um sein rad wiederzubekommen. haallloooo???!!! wenn ich einem von euch bzw. irgendeinem menschen sein rad am helligten tage wegnehmen würde, dann würde natürrlich niemand versuchen sein rad so schnell wie möglich wiederzubekommen.... Er würde mich net anzeigen oder so, bzw. der staatsanwaltschaft irgendwelche beweise zu kommen lassen. DAS IST SOOOOOWASSSS von lächerlich.

@all:hat specialized auch net deutsche homepage bzw steht auf der site irgendwo nen deutscher händler???


----------



## FrankyB (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Bimmel,
das ist echt ne Story....kaum zu glauben....
willst Du das Bike nach dem ganzen hin und her überhaupt noch wiederhaben??

Spezialized hat keine deutsche HP, Du kannst aber über www.specialized.com
dann "Central Europe und dann english" wählen. Oben rechts ist dann ein Link, "Find Dealer". Hier kannst Du über PLZ / Ort / Land nen Händler in deiner Umgebung finden.

Viel Glück,
Gruß
Franky


----------



## ArminZ (12. Juli 2005)

Hi, Bimmel,

was sagt die STA denn zu einem Schadensersatz oder ist das, wie bereits früher von mir vermutet ein separater (Zivil-)Prozess, denn Du anstoßen mußt? Der Gutachter müsste doch eigentlich auch den Wert des Bikes ermitteln.

Ich würde denen die Bude einrennen. Jetzt sind doch bald Ferien, da könnte man doch jeden Tag auf der Matte stehen.

Frag doch mal bei einem Rechtsanwalt, was eine Beratung kosten würde und ob sich das Warten und Nervenaufreiben lohnt. Fragen, wird ja wohl noch nix kosten.


----------



## Bimmel (12. Juli 2005)

@frankyb: ich würde das fahrrad gerne im originalzustand zurückhaben wollen, das problem ist das das ohne weiteres net möglich ist. denn das rad müsste neu lackiert werden, die canyon(OCR) aufkleber müssen ran, der vorbau wurde ausgetauscht etc. und thanks dür denn tipp mit www.specialized.com

@armin: ja das mit dem zivilprozess hat uns die STA auch gesagt. ich denke mal daruf wirds in fernster zukunft hinauslaufen!
"Ich würde denen die Bude einrennen. Jetzt sind doch bald Ferien, da könnte man doch jeden Tag auf der Matte stehen.": das werde ich auch machen!!!


----------



## Milass (12. Juli 2005)

Hi

Spannende Story, weiter so und viel Glück!


----------



## Melocross (12. Juli 2005)

...mei, Bimmel, jetzt wirds aber echt langsam Zeit, das wir Dich und Dein Bike hier als Foto zusehen bekommen!

...bleibt aber trotzdem weiterhin spannend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerine (28. Juli 2005)

Es sind schon wieder zwei Wochen um... Gibts was Neues? 

Fahrrad-Linke in Berlin (Kastanienallee 10 im Prenzlberg oder Charlottenstr. 75 in Mitte) hat Specialized im Laden. Soweit mir bekannt ist, sind die auch sehr gut. Vielleicht können die das Rad anhand der Fotos als Nicht-Specialized outen. Die Rahmennummer meines Specis besteht aus 4 Buchstaben und 5 Zahlen (also ABCD12345), falls dir das was hilft.

Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## Canyonier (28. Juli 2005)

Bikerine schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind schon wieder zwei Wochen um... Gibts was Neues?



Hey, wir reden über BEAMTE. Die kleinste Zeiteinheit sind da nicht Sekunden sondern Monate...
In zwei Wochen wandert die Akte nur von der rechten Schreibtischhälfte zur linken...


----------



## Coolwater (29. Juli 2005)

@Canyonier:

was hast du bloß gegen Beamte? Die tun doch garnichts!


----------



## Bimmel (31. Juli 2005)

hallo leute,

ja es gibt neuigkeiten:
1. Staabi hat noch nen alten katalog aufgetrieben in dem alles ganz genau beschrieben ist. Den werde ich heute noch auswerten und wieder nen Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben.
2. Die vergangenen Briefe waren immer in einem sehr netten Ton gehalten, das wird sich jetzt änderen!!!!
3. Die Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt jetzt jede Woche einen Brief indem irgendetwas neues drin stehn wird.
4. Ich werde einige wichtige Katalogseiten versuchen einzuscannen, dann könnt ihr freakz  euren senf dazugeben, falls ich was übersehe.

@Bikerine: Danke für die Info mit der rahmennummer, aber das dürfte zufall sein. Mein Bruder hat auch nen specialized und bei ihm sinds drei Buchstaben und sechs zahlen (z.b ab12c3456). Aber danke! Ich werde mal den specialized support kontaktieren und fragen, ob die Rahmennummer berechnet wird oder ob es zufallskombinationen von zahlen und buchstaben sind.

grüße

Bimmel


----------



## Bikerine (25. August 2005)

Update?

Wie gehts dir? Wie gehts dem Bike? Ist der Mistkerl endlich für immer hinter Gittern?


----------



## meisterfolldepp (25. August 2005)

Bimmel schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> ja es gibt neuigkeiten:
> 1. Staabi hat noch nen alten katalog aufgetrieben in dem alles ganz genau beschrieben ist. Den werde ich heute noch auswerten und wieder nen Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben.
> ...




Ob das so schlau ist, die Staatsanwaltschaft anzumoppern? Immerhin sind es diese Jungs, die dafür saorgen, daß Du Dein Rad wiederbekommst oder nicht. Da ist ein ruhiger und gepflegter Tonfall sicher besser als ein Wüten im Beamtenbüro. Und bedenke eins: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand.


----------



## Bimmel (28. August 2005)

@bikerine: mir gehts, naja so olaladanke der nachfrage.  mir ist hat ziemlich langweilig. Und außerdem hab ich langsam das gefühl das ich an gewicht zunehme.   
Außerdem surf ich die ganze zeit auf ebay rum und versuche irgendwo auf der welt günstige bikeparts zu ergatten. Bis jetzt ohne erfolg.

Außerdem hab ich schon mal überlegt, ob ich nicht mal an die MB (oder wars bike) schreibe, damit sie mir nen neues bike sponsorn. letztens wurde da ja nen stevens für 7000eur gepimpt. 

Das mit der nerverei der staatsanwaltschaft haben wir auch gelassen. wir werden jetzt einfach noch abwarten was der gutachter sagt (das dauert noch ca 1 monat) und dann werden wir wieder auf vollen rohren schießen  Ich hoffe nur das das ganze dieses jahr noch ein ende erreicht, so dass ich dieses jahr noch ein neues bike bekomme. (wer weiß wer die wahl gewinnt... stichwort mwst)


Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

grüße

bimmel


----------



## Strider (28. August 2005)

Hi
Also wenn du es wiederbekommst und mit der geschichte an die Bike schreibst hast du bei Pimp my bike bestimmt keine schlechte chance. Coole Idee!


----------



## druide007 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Bimmel,

gemäß Deiner letzten Aussage sollte es noch ca. einen Monat dauern. Gibt es nun, nach ca. 2 Monaten, denn endlich wieder etwas Neues zu melden. Wie Du schon aus vergangenen Kommantaren weisst, interessieren sich eine Menge Leser für Deinen Fall und Dein Schicksal.

MfG

druide007


----------



## Melocross (28. Oktober 2005)

bin auch schon gespannt wie die Soap weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armageddon (4. November 2005)

Und gibt es nun mal was neues?


----------



## BruteX23 (7. November 2005)

boah die story ist der hammer, aber ich will auch wissen wie das weitergeht...


----------



## BMI Ü 30 (9. November 2005)

Hallo Bimmel

Ich hatte eben mal ´ne halbe Stunde Zeit und habe mir diesen Fred durchgelesen, jetzt hätte ich auch mal gerne ein Update. Gibt´s ein Happy-End? Ich hoffe es für dich und freue mich schon auf die Verfilmung.


----------



## Bimmel (9. Januar 2006)

hi,

leute sorry das ich mich solange net gemeldet habe Die neuigkeiten in kurzform: Das Gericht hat einen Strafantrag gegen den Dieb gestellt. Und das Bike bleibt zwecks beweisführung in gewahrsam. das ist der stand von nov 2005. bei der arbeitsgeschwindigkeit rechne ich wieder mit einer antwort (vo gericht) frühstens im april 2006. 

bye

bimmel


----------



## griesschnitte (9. Januar 2006)

ha, den fall hatte ich auch mal.
polizei hatte das bike als beweismittel einbehalten.
habs nach 9 monaten wiederbekommen.
der sommer war futsch.


----------



## rumblefish (9. Januar 2006)

@Bimmel
thx for update   goile Story die das Leben schreibt, bin auf den weiteren Hergang sehr gespannt. 

cheers
Rumble


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Januar 2006)

Hast wenigstens ein anderes Bike inzwischen?


----------



## readymaker (10. Januar 2006)

man glaubt es ja kaum, aber anscheinend braucht der weg des gesetzes noch länger als canyon zur auslieferung von ihren bikes


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2006)

> denn immerhin hab ich ja das neuradmontagezertifikat.



...und genau da ist die Rahmennummer handschriftlich vermerkt (bei mir jedenfalls). 
Das ist quasi der Fahrzeugbrief und wenn der mit der Rahmen-
nummer des vermeindlich geklauten Rades übereinstimmt: BINGO. Dann muss
die Bullerei reagieren. Drück Dir die Daumen, denn Gewalt gegen den Dieb
nützt hier nichts. Du würdest nur eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung 
riskieren und da sind die Bullen plötzlich ganz fix bei der Sache. Aber dann
gegen Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmel (14. Januar 2006)

hello fans,  

danke für euer interesse 

btw: mir wurde schon wieder nen rad geklaut, nen uralt red bull mit CrMo rahmen was total im ****** war, damit kannste net mal ner oma die handtasche klaun.;  einfach am helligen tag ausm hausflur. naja jetzt muss ich die sonntagsschrippen zu fuß holen.

@Trailseeker: yo das wäre der standartfall, wenn der mechaniker nicht verpennt hätte die nummer aufzuschreiben. deshalb hab ich ja auch unter einsatz meines lebens das bike wiedergeholt!  

naja und nen neues bike ist auch net in sicht. bin ja nen armer student  und bei meinem glück würde das bike wieder innerhalb von einer woche geklaut werden.

ich werd mir dann sowieso nen kinderdreirad kaufen, dass klaut dann wenigstens keiner. ansonsten hilft halt nur träumen..... *liteville*......

Inzwischen ´seh ich die ganze sache auch wesentlich gelassener, da es ja net mehr in meiner hand liegt und ich das gericht auch nicht verärgern möchte, z.b. durch nerverei wie ich bei der staatsanwaltschaft gemacht habe.


greetz 

bimmel


----------



## druide007 (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Bimmel,

gemäß Deiner letzten Aussage sollte es ca. im April Neuigkeiten geben. Gibt es nun endlich wieder etwas Neues zu melden. 

Wie Du schon aus vergangenen Kommantaren weisst, interessieren sich eine Menge Leser für Deinen Fall und Dein Schicksal.

MfG

druide007


----------



## druide007 (19. Juni 2006)

Gibt es etwas Neues?

MfG

druide007


----------



## druide007 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Bimmel,

ich würde Dich gerne um ein Update bitten.

MfG

druide007


----------



## el-loco (16. August 2006)

Filmreif das Specktakel um Bimmels Mühle 

Ich glaube Bimmel hätte seinem Kunden doch lieber was auf die Knabberleiste geben sollen,und der Fall wäre längst geklärt 

Vielleicht hat er sein Bike wiederbekommen und steigt aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr ab,und kann deshalb nix mehr zum Fall berichten 

Gruß el-loco


----------



## ow1 (16. August 2006)

Jaja, der gute alte Bimmel. Der ist sicher schon lange in Hollywood und schwimmt in unendlich vielen $$$$$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asiafighter (16. August 2006)

Bimmel ?


----------



## Single-Trail (16. August 2006)

einfach nur geile story...

kann es kaum erwarten was neues zu hören....



aso ehm mal ne frage.... wie isn das bei canyon mit der auslieferung etc....

hab öfters mal gelesen das es ewigkeiten dauert bis man sein bike bekommt.... ich wohne in koblenz und könnte daher mein bike selbst holen....??


----------



## braintrust (16. August 2006)

ja kannste selber abholen 
lieferzeit ist nicht länger als wenn du dir nen sl 500 in camouflage bestellst, also alles noch im rahmen


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. August 2006)

Moin,

Liefer-/Montagezeiten sind dieses Jahr im vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, wo es Lieferantenschwierigkeiten gab.
Ich hab dieses Jahr mein Bike im Dezember bestellt und konnte es schon in der ersten Januarwoche abholen  

Kommt drauf an was du für ein Modell haben möchtest. Z.B. die ES/ESX Modelle haben dieses Jahr paar Wochen länger gebraucht so weit ich das verstanden habe.

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jeden Fall bei den Canyons!!!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Single-Trail (17. August 2006)

meint ihr das 07er Grand Canyon Comp wird ne bischen bessere austattung zum gleichen preis haben?

Hab mir das 06er ausgeguckt aber da ich die kohle eh erst im herbst zusammen hab, weis ich nicht obs nich besser wäre noch auf das 07er zu warten

lg Martin


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. August 2006)

Die Preise bleiben in der Regel konstant. Wenn du dir die 05er Modelle mit den 06er Modellen vergleichst, dann wirst du sehen das sich an den Preisen nichts bzw. kaum was geändert hat, nur das die Ausstattung besser geworden ist.

Das ist auch das faszinierende an Canyon. Die Preise halten sich, aber die Ausstattung wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser 

Ich würde noch bis 07 warten, denn im Winter fährt man ja eh nicht so viel, dann steht das Bike nur im Keller rum.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## druide007 (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bimmel,

gemäß Deiner letzten Aussage sollte es ca. im April Neuigkeiten geben. Gibt es nun endlich wieder etwas Neues zu melden. 

Wie Du schon aus vergangenen Kommantaren weisst, interessieren sich eine Menge Leser für Deinen Fall und Dein Schicksal.

MfG

druide007


----------



## bohe (12. Dezember 2006)

Genau! Kleine Info würde ja schon reichen.... z. B. "die Ermittlungen dauern noch an"


----------



## Bimmel (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde es faszinierend wie lange euer interesse anhält! 
Also bis jetzt haben wir uns wieder mit diversen Problemen auseinandergesetzt, z.B. haben wir versucht einen Mahnantrag beim Mahngericht zu stellen, dass Problem war das die Mahnanträge die es in Schreibwarenläden gibt nicht die richtigen sind. (Naja 5EUR in den Sand gesetzt...) Daraufhin hat uns das Mahngericht einen Brief in feinsten Juristendeutsch geschickt in dem geschrieben war das es halt der falsche Antrag war. Es wurde aber nicht dazugeschrieben wo man den richtigen Antrag bekommt. Nach energischem Rumgenerve haben wir dann einen Mahnantrag vom Gericht bekommen. ( das ist prinzipell "illegal"). Naja dann haben wir den Mahnantrag ausgefüllt, Probleme dabei waren das man einen Zins festlegen muss, den der Schuldner (= Dieb) zahlen muss, dass haben wir nach einigen Telefonaten herausgekommen. Nebenbei haben wir uns auch direkt an den Dieb gewand um die Sache außergerichtlich zu regeln, wir haben ihm sogar eine Ratenzahlung angeboten, ohne Reaktion. Dem Schuldner wurde dann vom zuständigen Mahngericht ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt, auf welchen er nicht reagierte. Daraufhin haben wir dann einen Antrag auf Zwangsvollstreckung gestellt, kurze Zeit später erreichte uns dann auch der Vollstreckungsbescheid. Mit dem sind wir dann zum Gerichtvollzieher gegangen, der dann seine Arbeit aufgenommen hat. Ein gutes Schema zu diesem Thema habe ich in den letzten Tagen gefunden: http://www.mahnung-online.de/Mahnablauf/ablaufMB.htm

Der letzte Stand ist jetzt: Der Gerichtsvollzieher war beim Schuldner, hat ihn aber 2x nicht angetroffen. Dann hat der Gerichtsvollzieher irgendwo machgeguckt und hat festgestellt das der Schuldner eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben hat, sprich der Schuldner legt seine Einkommensverhältnisse und Vermögenswerte offen. Wir werden jetzt einen Antrag stellen um eine Kopie von den entsprechenden Vermögenswerten zu bekommen, vielleicht können wir so ermitteln wo der Schuldner Geld hat. Ich glaube aber nicht das so jemand Geld hat bzw. die Motivation eine Schulden bei uns zu begleichen.  Im Moment arbeiten wir uns in das Thema INKASSO bzw Inkassounternehmen ein, vielleicht können wir damit was erreichen.

Mein Frust in Worte gefasst: Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie jemand der eine Straftat begangen hat, so einfach aus der Sache rauskommt. Der stehlt ein Fahrrad und beschädigt es, gibt dann eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung und ist damit fein raus, sprich er könnte jetzt schön weiter Klauen oder irgendwelche anderen kleinen Straftaten begehen und wird nicht belangt. 

Wie ich im Internet gelesen haben ist so ein Vollstreckungsbescheid 30 Jahre gültig, allerdings werden angeblich in diesem Zeitraum KEINE Zinsen angerecht... das muss ich nochmal nachgucken. Aber wahrscheinlich es es auch egal, da so jemand auch in 30 Jahren nicht in der Lage sein wird seine Schulden zu begleichen....

Also nochmals Danke für Euer Interesse und Entschuldigung das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, dass werde ich jetzt ändern,  versprochen! (Zugegeben es wird wohl auch nicht mehr allzuviel passieren  )

Grüße

Bimmel

BTW:

Ich habe gerade gelesen was ich zuletzt geschrieben habe und da ist mir eingefallen, wir irgendwann letztes Jahr das Bike von der Polizei abgeholt haben. Zum Zustand: Vorbau, Sattel, Lenker getauscht gegen irgendwelchen Kram ( wies scheint hatte der Dieb die Teile aus einem Kaugummiautomaten  ) Bremsen sind total runter, Ritzel total vergnisgnaddelt (sprich im Arsch) , der Rahmen hat auch ne Delle und ist halt total zerkratzt, Gabel ist auch ziemlich verschlissen: Der Dieb hat den Bremszug der Louise ziemlich FEST an der Gabel verzurrt, was zur Konsequenz hat das die Gabelbrücke total abgeschliffen ist ( ca 3mm tief).

Ich werde Fotos nachreichen wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin.

Wir haben uns nachdem wir das Rad abgeholt haben zum Händler gegangen und haben uns einen Kostenvoranschlag für die Instandesetzung machen lassen. Ergebnis: ca 3000EUR. Sprich ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (27. Februar 2007)

yeti-jens schrieb:


> ...eines meiner Räder geklaut würde und der Dieb damit noch vor meiner Nase rumfahren würde hätte er nicht lange Spaß daran. Ich würde die erst beste Gelegenheit nutzen und Ihm ein auf's Maul hauen. Das Rad würde ich dann wieder mitnehmen !!!
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Womit wir wieder beim Anfang angelangt sind...

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## readymaker (27. Februar 2007)

super wieder was von dir und der story des jahrzehnts  zu hören, auch wenns jetzt keine guten nachrichten sind.
bei solchen geschichten muss man ja wirklich das vertrauen in den rechtstaat verlieren...


----------



## Gunnar (27. Februar 2007)

Bimmel schrieb:


> Im Moment arbeiten wir uns in das Thema INKASSO bzw Inkassounternehmen ein, vielleicht können wir damit was erreichen.



Salve,

zuerstmal mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl...!
Bin aktuell etwas zwiespältig, ob Ironie hier angebracht ist - "egal", schalte doch diese Jungs mal ein: 
http://www.moskau-inkasso.com/inkasso_impressum/impressum.html


----------



## therealproceed (9. Mai 2007)

ja, also das hier in diesem threat mein erster beitrag  erscheint hat einen bestimmten grund. ich komme nämlich auch aus Gangsta-city eberswalde. mir ham se auch schon mal was geklaut, und zwar die gabel, anner turnhalle von AvH gymnasium. hat lediglich 45 min da gestanden. schon war ich ne gabel und nen bremssatel ärmer. letztend war die reperatur mit allem auf 342 eusen dotiert. war auch alles nen bisschen verwirrend. ich muss dir beipflichten. mit den meisten polizisten bei uns is wirklich nicht viel anzufanhgen. dazu später. hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, die instandsetzung würde 3 mille kosten?
wo isses eigentlich geklaut worden? und was hastu letztendlich gemacht, mit dem verhunzten bike?


fragen über fragen.

so jetzt zu meinem fall. Ich war letztes jahr am sonnabend den20. april mit meinen kumpelz beim angeln bin um 23 nachhause gefahren. allles chillig. ich bin also aufm Bürgersteig gefahren. an sonem datum fährt man ja schließlich nicht auffer street. für alle die jetzt fragen was war denn am 20.? dieser linkhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler
so da warn natürlich laternen, weshalb sollte ich da licht anmachen?
schön gefahren, auf einmal überholt mich der grünweiße Partybus in form eines VW passat. angehalten, dann erstmal schön ne ganze wile ins gesicht mit ihrer blöden taschenölampe geleuchtet. einer hat mich dann natürlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich ohne licht bin. klar. so dann meinte er ich sollte doch mal meine tasche aufmachen. bei dem format und dem gewicht der tasche hat das knapp 10 min geauert! so dann hatter sich mein bike angewchaut. letztendlich isses daruf hinausgelafen das sie 45 euro von mir haben wolten die sich folgendermaßen zusammensetzten:
-10euro für nicht vorhanden beleuchtung
-20 euro weil das bike nicht verkehrsicher ist(widerspruch!!)
-15euro wegen dem aufm bürgersteig fahrn
erstmal geschlcukt, hatte natürlich als damals noch 16jkähriger keine 45 euro anner backe zu kleben. also meinter er ich sollte doch morgen gegen 11 uhr ins präsidium kommen und dort mein geld bei dem polizisten der die geanze zeit im auto gesessen hat bezahlen. so also um 11 da mit muttern hin. keiner da. und der polizist bei dem ich meinen obolus bezahlen sollte hat gar nicht da gearbeitet. muttern und ich sind unverrichteter dinge nach hause gegangen. iorgendwann hat sich denn denn der polizist per handy gemeldet, und mit meiner mutter gesprochen. der meinte dann das ich ihm zu agressiv war(waws vielleicht auch stimmen mag  ) und hat sich auf 35 euro runterhandeln lassen. er hat uns auch noch gesteckt das wir um 11 uhr abends,also 23 uhr  kommen sollten. so den ganzen nachmittag hab ich denn mit meinen eltern diskutieren dürfen, und schließlich sind wir denn um 23 uhr da hingefahrn, da war der angesprochende kommisar nicht mehr da, der is grad vom hof gewesen. denn ham se  den noch mal zurückgerufen. er kam und aht gesagtt zitat:" wir sind ja hier kein kasperle theater" und wollte plötzlich nur noch nen 10er. ich war natürlich verdutzt. so letztendlich hat sich rausgestellt das des zwei kollegen von der hundestaffel aus ner anderen stad waren, die eigentlich grade aufm heimweg waren als den schlimmen verkehrsünder ohne licht gesehen haben, der in diesem falle meine person war. heißt die warn einfach nur geil darauf aufm abend noch nen großen coup zu landen und den sünder des jahrtausends zu entlarven. und ich bin bis heute davon überzeugt das die sich dfas geld in die tasche stecken wollten, normalerweise kann man seienn obuslus ja zentral bei denen bezahlen. 

so viel von der gangstacity eberswalde, sorry für die rechtschreibung, mir tun jetzt die finger weh.

ich bin dafür den theat in "verkorkste polizeikrimis umzubennen

grüße vom thomas


----------



## rumblefish (10. Mai 2007)

@therealproceed

Also ich finde Deinen Schreibstil durchaus unterhaltsam


----------



## fschott (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir grade den Thread mal durchgelesen....

Erstens: Mein Beilied, Bimmel... ganz ehrlich.

zweitens: Ich finde das echt schäbig, wie sowas in Deutschland abläuft. Es ist doch eigentlich unzumutbar, dass der geschädigte bei einer solchen Sache sich um alles kümmern muss.
Da kommt einer daher, klaut das Bike, ranzt es runter, macht es halb kaputt.... Kriegts von der Polizei wieder weggenommen (was ja den bestmöglichen Fall darstellt) und freut sich danach wieder seines Lebens..
Und der Beklaute darf erstmal den großteil seiner Freizeit opfern um sich in die Rechtslage einzuarbeiten, muss hierhin rennen und dahin rennen, darf Hier Geld vorschießen für Porto, darf da ein paar gebühren für die Behörden auslegen... und am ende is nichtmal sicher, das er's wiederkriegt...
So nen ähnlichen Fall hatte ich auch erst.. Sowas ist echt nicht lustig...
Und für sowas leben wir in dem Industrieland mit den Höchsten Steuersätzen... Frecheheit!
Mich wunderts nicht, dass immer mehr Menschen aus Deutschland wegwollen, ich habs mir auch schon zu oft überlegt..

Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Ende:
Das was ich oben erwähnt habe, also Telefonate, Fahreten zu behörden, Briefmarken, etc., auch die "verlorene" Freizeit, alles Fein säuberlich aufschreiben und buch drüber führen...
Das kannst dann evtl auch mit geltend machen.. sind ja deine Auslagen...

MfG Florian


----------

